# Señal de linea y audifono



## litronix (May 7, 2008)

hola tengo dos preguntas, he intentado buscar pero no encuentro una respuesta solida

1-¿cómo se extrae una señal de audífono de un amplificador?

2-El voltaje de la salida de audífono y Line Out es similar, alrededor de 1 volts.¿ Porqué al conectar un audífono en Line Out no se escucha?

gracias a los que responden 

saludos

lito


----------



## Dano (May 7, 2008)

1- Tienes que buscar la entrada del amplificador y de allí puedes extraer la señal.

2- El voltaje que utiliza el auricular es mayor que el voltaje de linea, si conectas el auricular a una salida de linea y le colocas el volumen al maximo, talvez logres escuchar el sonido, pero de forma muy baja, casi imperserptible


----------

